# Samsung Ace 2 cannot connect



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hello

I just was given a Samsung Ace 2 , I am trying to connect the phone to my Dell desltop computer running XP, i downloaded the Kies from Samsung still no luck, please see photos below for error messages

Thank you

Dan


----------

